# 1.5 tb external hdd + external case question



## Protzacoal (Dec 17, 2008)

Hey all!!

I am planing to buy external Hdd...Seagate 1.5tb 32mc SATA II-300 and an external case. 
The problem is, when i went to the computer store, the salesman said that not all external case are good for that big hard disc. So, by his words, if i buy 1.5 tb hard and put it in some external case, i can end up with getting about 1 tb coz external case dont recognize all 1.5 tb....

So, is that guy full of sh.t??? or i must buy some special external case that support 1.5 tb hard disc?

tnx


----------



## kenkickr (Dec 19, 2008)

The external enclosure PCB chip is what will cause it to either recognize it or not.  Since the 1.5Tb is still a fairly new size alot of enclosures will not recognize all of it.  Also I would recommend to get a enclosure that supports eSATA or eSATA+USB.


----------



## Exavier (Dec 23, 2008)

depending on your location check on newegg or EU/UK sites as to what's available and what they will support - then buy local or online.
for example, there are several external cases that will support 1.5TB available in the UK


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Dec 23, 2008)

Addressing 1TB or 1.5TB doesn't really make a difference. Though the 1.5TB disks do have some compatibility problems with older controllers. They do work on those cheap USB>SATA cables you can buy on ebay. So it's not all that bad I guess.


----------

